# Installed my new skids today - PowerThrow 622



## SweetD (Dec 6, 2013)

Hey Guys,

Just wanted to document the install of my new skids from snowblowerskids.com...I never could find anyone that had installed them on the 622 PowerThrow, so I thought I'd post for future reference.

They fit awesome, and do require a shim. I made shims from some leftover 3/8" cutting board plastic I had laying around. This model blower requires the bolt spacing at 2" on center. 

Seems to have worked great, can't wait to try them out! :yahoo:

























Dave


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

lookin good dave


----------

